# Is there any advantage with the 942?



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

should 921 users sell there 921 and get the 942? before there is no market value of the 921 or is the 942 a dead end deal with the lease deal?
will the 921 have better value in an upgrade over the 942?
what to do?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 942 is much better receiver than the 921. You should sell it on E-bay and buy a 942 from www.dishdepot.com . If you can't sell it than you can trade it in toward a 942 from dishdepot. It has namebased recording and actually works well out of the box. Do some reading on this site and you will see that everyone agrees this is the best receiver Dish has made.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The 942 is much better receiver than the 921. You should sell it on E-bay and buy a 942 from www.dishdepot.com . If you can't sell it than you can trade it in toward a 942 from dishdepot. It has namebased recording and actually works well out of the box. Do some reading on this site and you will see that everyone agrees this is the best receiver Dish has made.


You should wait for the replacement mpeg4 DVR then insist on a free upgrade.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> You should wait for the replacement mpeg4 DVR then insist on a free upgrade.


This makes a lot of sense to me, particularly for long time E* subscribers and 921 sufferers. I got to believe Charlie & Co. will do something to make things right. Could be wrong. But then, that's why it's good that there's a competitive market!!


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I see no point in upgrading 921 for a 942. The only advantages that the 942 has, is the dual user mode and NBR. But on the other end the 942 has no s-video connector and only a 1 hour pause buffer. Perhaps it's less buggy than the 921 but the mpeg4 receivers are coming and dish hasn't decided on the exchange policy yet. Might as well wait.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You might be waiting awhile. Charlie might not start the upgrade with a 942 mpeg4 receiver. The only mpeg4 receiver I have seen is the 411 - which is the replacement for the 311 sd and the 811 hd receiver. Why not enjoy the 942 now? I can't say enough nice things about this receiver. You might be using it for over a year. 

I see Dish offering a swap out for the new mpeg4 version . I can see them charging you shipping and handeling for the replacement receivers. I don't see them charging you more money for the new versions without a problem in customer relations. They have already said they will offer the new mpeg4 versions for little or no upgrade costs , last CES show in Las Vegas. Directv is doing the same , so the competition will gain new coverts if they don't honor their own promises. :eek2: 

Either way once you have used the 942, you will say too, that this is the best receiver Dish has ever built. It actually works right out of the box.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone who thinks that they are going to get a free upgrade is nutz! I would say that a good offer from Dish to upgrade from a 921/942 to a MPEG-4 DVR would be about $200 - $300 & a 1yr commitment to AT60 + HD Pack or better. Dish will go as far as making the upgrade palatable, but not take a loss on it.

So stop torturing yourselves. Besides, we don't even know which channels will be MPEG-4 this year, it might be HD locals only. For me I get my locals just fine with the OTA tuner and Dish might charge extra for HD locals anyway. If that is the case, then I won't need a MPEG-4 receiver for while.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Either way once you have used the 942, you will say too, that this is the best receiver Dish has ever built. It actually works right out of the box.


YES! We really like the 942! A fine unit!

da Doug


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

datwell said:


> YES! We really like the 942! A fine unit!
> 
> da Doug


Several of the bugs currently reported for the 942 would be unaceptable for me.

Although I have a number of the common 921 bugs and at least one that no one else seem able to produce, I regular record all the Satellite and OTA programs I want and view them without any serious problems.

Of the 921 bugs the one that most hits me and annoys me is the stuck aspect. A have now gone 2 months without a zsr (so I probabably with be hit with 10 this weekend for mentioning that).


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> A have now gone 2 months without a zsr (so I probabably with be hit with 10 this weekend for mentioning that).


I was just getting ready to say the ZSRs have been quiet but Sat AM after recording back-to-back Avengers, the following Odyssey 5 recording gave a ZSR. I have been successful (so far) in removing all recordings after the ZSR and then it. Thus I do not accumulate them as was in the past.

It does mean you have to be ready to take action (be around) as soon as you get one or you will have many to follow.
-Ken


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I have both and I do like the 942 the best. I believe the SD and HD picture from the 942 is better than the 921's. I also like the PIP in HD from the 942 and being able to swap tuners with one push of a button. I don't like not having 5.1 dd from both tuners(hope it's fixed soon). I believe it records everything in 5.1dd but when you play it back, if its not 5.1 then you have to stop the playback,swap tuners, start playback again then it works.

I won't complain much about the 921 though as I use them both all the time. I do like the instant weather on the 921 and the 2hr buffer. And also when you are recording, and you turn it on, the tuner that is not recording always comes on. With the 942 I never know what will be on when I turn it on and that's no good when you are recording Nascar raceing.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> You should wait for the replacement mpeg4 DVR then insist on a free upgrade.


With the way we 921 owners have been worked over by dish we should band together and demand this.


----------

